# Getting Pictures from Photographers



## jeffreygirl (Apr 12, 2007)

I am at my wits end and trying to get some feedback & rationale.

I've been working with a photographer for about 4 months now, we shoot together at least 2-3x per week.  We shoot anywhere from 1 model up to 4 models per day.  We get great results, the clients like our work...the problem.

I DON'T HAVE ANY PRINTS!!!

The photographer doesn't burn images to a disk, we have to choose from a link he provides.   I've chosen prints for my book (with all the shoots we've done...there should be at least 10 images coming to me.)

He constantly has excuses (he had to move abruptly, his printer went crazy and wasted all his ink, he's not making enough money ad is behind in his rent  and yada yada yada.)

I've tried being patient and understanding, but now it's reached a point where it's starting to affect the clients I bring in to the studio.  I landed a contract with an agency to shoot their models for a test rate.  So far we've done 2 of their models.  He has made the agency and myself wait more than 3 weeks to see pictures.  Mind you, he sent us all sample images within 4 hours after the shoot was finished.  That should stand to reason that his excuses for not having the material into me and the clients in a suitable time are inexcusable BS!

My Question???

How do I go about getting the prints I'm owed without doing anymore future shoots, and yet avoid him holding the prints longer out of spite.


Thanks for letting me rant & rave, I'm freaking the F#%$ out!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

have you signed a contract with him?

if not, do so and do it soon. put in a clause about how long he has to get you the prints from the date you choose them from the sample images. if you do have a contract that's missing such a clause, ammend it and add one in and then both of you need to re sign it. that way if this continues, you have the power to take legal action. he needs to know you're not a doormat.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 12, 2007)

Ugh!  That's the most frustrating thing ever!  I'm still waiting on images from this one designer-Since October!!!!  and to make matters worse, I need to get those images out to my assistants too...ugh!!

Anyways, yeah, I agree with Kimmy, you need a contract (if you don't have one already) and if he's still flaking on you you either need to make him burn you a cd & get the prints done yourself or push harder.  Take him to court if you have to.

Or if you wanted to be a baby about it (like I am with this designer), tell him you'll do the next gig, but if he doesn't show up with your prints, you're walking out....ok, so I probably wouldn't advise this with a real client, but it's something to think about.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2007)

Firstly- were these shoots paid or tests?
Secondly- did you have a contract or paper agreement signed?
Thirdly, if yes to #2, how is it worded in regard to this?


----------



## jeffreygirl (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't have a contract with him.  Guess I should stop being 'Mr. Nice Guy'
and get a contract together.  He normally burns images to CD after the agency/myself chose images, however he promised me he would make prints for me since we were doing non-paid tests, (part of me wants to keep him to his word of making prints, because his prints are gorgeous!)

So nope..I never got a contract (which I'm going to get done) and these are all non-paid tests.

Thanks for everyone's input, I'll keep you posted as things progress.


----------

